# Important reading for new people.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to post this again for the new people who haven't seen it yet. http://www.usnews.com/usnews/issue/000403/gut.htm ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ [This message has been edited by eric (edited 08-12-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is a fantastic article, and explains IBS very clearly. It's well worth reading.







Thanks, Eric.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I went back and reread this article again...every gastroenterologist and every physician should have this on their reading list....Thanks for posting, Eric. ------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bump


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bump!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! That information was very helpful to me as a new-comer here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

Bump!


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

bumpity bump!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

That's really news to me, and I'm an artist on the science page of a newspaper so I usually see these things. Thanks!-------------------- Michael


----------

